# 11/2



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I woke up super early. The clocks rolled back? Much needed extra hour of sleep!

It was cold and I was not in a hurry. I got dressed and loaded the car up. There was frost on the windshield!

I left the house just after sunrise and was at the water within five minutes. It was low tide and I pushed the kayak into maybe an inch of water. I tried to pole my way into deeper water but it wasn't working. I then had to take my shoes and socks off. Then drag the kayak into deeper water. I hopped back in and dried my feet off before slipping my socks and shoes on. The waters still warm but the air was not. 

I paddled slowly looking for some action. I didn't see much of anything. There was no wind early and the north side of the sound was flat. I casted around a few docks but there were no takers. 

There were a few Dolphins out cruising around. They were not chasing any fish so I just cruised slowly west. Eventually the wind arrived and was pushing me into deeper water. I fan casted as I drifted over the flat. Shortly into the drift I had a nibble. I slowed the paddle tail down, let it sink, and then gave a little twitch. Fish on! I quickly bring the 17" Trout to the kayak and scoop her up in the net. (1st picture). I drop the anchor to slow my drift and slip her on the stringer. I didn't catch anything as I drifted out of the grass and into sand. 

I paddled further west and then up to shore and started another drift. With the wind at my back I could cast a mile. So I threw at potholes off in the distance. WHACK! Fish on. I get her close to the boat and grab the net. After a try or two she slips into the net and measures right at the 24" mark. (2nd picture). 

I decided I would toss her on the stringer as well.

I started making my way back to the launch about 8. I pitched at a few docks but nothing was interested. 

Tide had rose an inch or two and I was able to walk to the nose of the kayak before stepping on the beach. I did not want to get wet again!

Hope you enjoyed.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice specs!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and specks.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Nice man. I mainly fish offshore but really want to figure out speck/red fishing. Never had any luck in the bays.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I definitely haven't figured them out. I just keep casting. All fish caught in the sound.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Nlytme said:


> I definitely haven't figured them out. I just keep casting. All fish caught in the sound.


Keep with it and you'll figure it out! Just takes persistence and it seems that you're on the right track so far. Nice trout too!


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

*Nice*

I fished Sandy Creek in Foley, Al this morning for bream and noticed that the cold weather has pushed the specs up into the creek after I had caught 2 keepers.:thumbup: Nice


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I caught a 13" trout in east river yesterday evening from the ramp. 

I may go looking for them in the river sometime this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice specs !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Parrothead - a few cast after getting this notification I put this 17" in the boat. 

It was getting dark but I spent another 15 minutes tossing at the same dock. I hooked up but lost my first fish in a while. I guess I was due. I'm sure it wasn't anything large it just frustrates me to think it was a flounder. I have been looking for a flounder.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a couple of nice trout dinners for you.

Thanks for taking the time to make a report and post the photos.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

No problem. I enjoy reading post of this site when I'm out of the country or not able to get on the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

